# رشح مجانا الاهرامات و البتراء ليكونوا من عجائب الدنيا



## القيصر (27 فبراير 2007)

*صوت .. مجانا ..للأهرامات و البتراء ليكونوا من عجائب الدنيا*

لجميع المهتمين بالتصويت المجاني :
هنا موقع للتصويت ( بالمجان ) فقط يجب أن تسجل به !!
http://www.new7wonders.com/index.php?id=409
ملاحظه : يجب أن تصوت لسبعه مرشحين مختلفين ...................فلا تنسو البتراء الأردنيه ( المدينه الورديه المحفوره بالصخر بأكملها) .
ملاحظه : يفضل أن تختاروا الأهرامات مع البتراء مع أقوى المرشحين ( و ليس أضعفهم ) !
صوره للبتراء لمن لم يشاهدها من قبل.​ 






هذه صوره واجهه البتراء الاساسيه (تدعى الخزنه)​ 
ملاحظه : تعلن النتائج يوم ( 7 - 7 - 2007 ) .
نتمنى كل التوفبق للأهرامات و البتراء .​


----------



## spider_oxxo (28 فبراير 2007)

تم الترشيح
بس يا رب ما يجيش اليهود و يقولوا رشحوا الأهرامات بتاعتنا
:dance::dance::dance::dance::dance:


----------



## قلم حر (28 فبراير 2007)

spider_oxxo قال:


> تم الترشيح
> بس يا رب ما يجيش اليهود و يقولوا رشحوا الأهرامات بتاعتنا
> :dance::dance::dance::dance::dance:


لو أخدنا على الكلام !!
مش هانخلص !!
كل كلام من غير دليل .............. لا يسمن و لا يغني عن جوع !!
أهلا بيك .


----------



## ارووجة (28 فبراير 2007)

صوتت  
وان شاءالله يكونو في نهاية التصويت بين السبعة

شكرا للموضوع اخي  ^_^


----------



## kamer14 (28 فبراير 2007)

تم التصويت


----------



## القيصر (28 فبراير 2007)

ارووجة قال:


> صوتت
> وان شاءالله يكونو في نهاية التصويت بين السبعة
> 
> شكرا للموضوع اخي  ^_^


اررروجه شكرا ليك على المشاركه و التصويت 
بجد احنا محتاجين كل صوت و يارب يكون الاهرامات و البتراء من الفائزين ليكونوا من عحائب الدنيا السبع الجديده
سلام المسيح معكي



kamer14 قال:


> تم التصويت


شكرا ليكي يا قمر  وادعي معانا نفوز



spider_oxxo قال:


> تم الترشيح
> بس يا رب ما يجيش اليهود و يقولوا رشحوا الأهرامات بتاعتنا
> :dance::dance::dance::dance::dance:


شكرا ليك  على المشاركه و التصويت .


----------



## merola (27 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: رشح مجانا الاهرامات و البتراء ليكونوا من عجائب الدنيا*

مصرررررررررررررررررررررر


----------



## فادية (3 مايو 2007)

*رد على: رشح مجانا الاهرامات و البتراء ليكونوا من عجائب الدنيا*

طيب كم تدفعو عشان نصوت للبتراء ههههههههههههههههههههه
الدينا فرص ودي فرصه متتعوضش :gy0000: 
وانا عندي مشروع شراء سيارة ومحتاجه للفلوس يلا مين يدفع اكتر المصريين والا الاردنيين هههههههههههههههههههههه:smile02 
والي مش هيدفع هو الخسران :a63: 

تم التصوييييييييييييييت :t25:


----------



## القيصر (3 مايو 2007)

*رد على: رشح مجانا الاهرامات و البتراء ليكونوا من عجائب الدنيا*



فادية قال:


> طيب كم تدفعو عشان نصوت للبتراء ههههههههههههههههههههه
> الدينا فرص ودي فرصه متتعوضش :gy0000:
> وانا عندي مشروع شراء سيارة ومحتاجه للفلوس يلا مين يدفع اكتر المصريين والا الاردنيين هههههههههههههههههههههه:smile02
> والي مش هيدفع هو الخسران :a63:
> ...


'طبعااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا المصريين اهل الكرم
واحنا الاردنيه بخيلين  اوي
ههههههههههههه
شكرا ليكي و لتصويتك


----------



## tina_tina (5 مايو 2007)

*رد على: رشح مجانا الاهرامات و البتراء ليكونوا من عجائب الدنيا*

طيب انا بقى كل ما اصوت ملاقيش تصويت عند الاهرامات
هما استكفوا خلاص 
ميرسى على الموضوع


----------



## القيصر (5 مايو 2007)

*رد على: رشح مجانا الاهرامات و البتراء ليكونوا من عجائب الدنيا*



tina_tina قال:


> طيب انا بقى كل ما اصوت ملاقيش تصويت عند الاهرامات
> هما استكفوا خلاص
> ميرسى على الموضوع




قد استبعدت الأهرامات من التصويت لها عقب الحملة الشرسة التي شنها فاروق حسني وزير الثقافة والدكتور زاهي حواس أمين عام المجلس الأعلي للآثار علي برنارد ويبر رئيس منظمة عجائب الدنيا السبع الجديدة باعتبارهم 'مهووسين ومجانين' مؤكدين بأنه مهما يكن عدد المشاركين في التصويت فإن الأهرام ستبقي ضمن عجائب الدنيا السبع
شكرا لمرورك يا تينا وسلام المسيح معاكي


----------



## Abo Daniel (7 مايو 2007)

*رد على: رشح مجانا الاهرامات و البتراء ليكونوا من عجائب الدنيا*

انما هما كاتبين اختاروا سبع مش من ضمنهم الاهرامات ليه
هايخلوهم ثمانيه
ولا هايشيلوا الاهرامات 
داحنا نبعت نجيب تسع ست اتوبيسات صعايده ونكسرلهم الدنيا فوق دماغهم يا ولد العم
:act23: :act23: :act23: :act23:


----------



## القيصر (3 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: رشح مجانا الاهرامات و البتراء ليكونوا من عجائب الدنيا*



Abo Daniel قال:


> انما هما كاتبين اختاروا سبع مش من ضمنهم الاهرامات ليه
> هايخلوهم ثمانيه
> ولا هايشيلوا الاهرامات
> داحنا نبعت نجيب تسع ست اتوبيسات صعايده ونكسرلهم الدنيا فوق دماغهم يا ولد العم
> :act23: :act23: :act23: :act23:



لا دي مصر انسحبت من المسابقه بس ومعاهم حق لان الاهرامات ستبقى من عجائب الدنيا و مش تحتاج للمسابقه


----------



## القيصر (13 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: رشح مجانا الاهرامات و البتراء ليكونوا من عجائب الدنيا*

_*نتائج التصويت
والعجائب السبعة التي وقع عليها الاختيار هي: سور الصين العظيم، آثار البتراء بالأردن، تمثال المسيح الفادي بالبرازيل، آثار ماتشو بيتشو في بيرو، أطلال حضارة المايا في تشيتشن إيتزا بالمكسيك، المدرج الروماني الكولوسيوم بروما، وتاج محل بالهند. *_​


----------



## قلم حر (15 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: رشح مجانا الاهرامات و البتراء ليكونوا من عجائب الدنيا*

يغلق و يلغى التثبيت ......لاٍنتهاء أهمية الموضوع .
شكرا للجميع .....و مبروك فوز البتراء .


----------

